# What have you done that you never thought...



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

...you would ever do. I was just thinking about this last night while trying to fall asleep (and forgot half the list I had because I did fall asleep). WHo of you out there have things that you have done that you never thought you would do when you were younger (or could see yourself doing) but did anyway? Or maybe just something that you are proud of that you accomplished. These could be anything like silly, adventurous, etc...
Here are a few of mine...


-bought a station wagon, then a MiniVan (ducking from my minivan hating friend- you know who you are lol:wink_smile...I always told my mom no way in hell would I do that!
-became a Bud girl for a short period of time...it was sooo much fun:smug:! never thought I would have the confidence to do it! Still have the dress somewhere and hope to fit in it again real soon:running:
-become a republican!!!! I always thought of myself as pretty much an independant voter but then I entered this field, met my hubby, and reality smacked my sheltered ass in the face!!!
-smack my kid in the butt! Ya, I know alot of people say this...but until your two year old starts acting like a 13 year old Diva...nuff said! no 51A required :redcarded:
-play scrabble with mentally insane prisoners!!! Again I was very shelter for a very long time and when I started working at Bridgewater State Hospital as a Mental Health Worker reality started setting in that day I found myself playing scrabble at with Dr. Sharpe (minus the dress and makeup- he was wearing prisoner attire lol)!
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Work in upper management for a fourtune 500 company Brinks.
Drive through all the lower 48 states, Alaska and Canada in a TT.
Ride cross country to CA on a motorcycle.
Watch the Trade Center fall to the ground from the NJ shore.
Drive from PA to MA in the blizzard of 78 in a TT.

This is just a few things, there are many more.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Damn those sounds like some hard/amazing/sad experiences...so while you were driving from PA to MA I was being concieved lol:smoke:!!!


kwflatbed said:


> Work in upper management for a fourtune 500 company Brinks.
> Drive through all the lower 48 states, Alaska and Canada in a TT.
> Ride cross country to CA on a motorcycle.
> Watch the Trade Center fall to the ground from the NJ shore.
> ...


Never thought I would have to go to Mexico to get my daughter medical treatment when the US is supposed to be the best of the best...things that make you go hmmmmm...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

m3cop said:


> -smack my kid in the butt! Ya, I know alot of people say this...but until your two year old starts acting like a 13 year old Diva...nuff said! no 51A required ____________________________________________________________________________


Well if you're going to count the things that I swore I would never ever do when I had kids, the list will go on for pages. That list resulted in the house rule "If you ever make me sound like my mother; then, plan on adding to weeks to the punishment"

Never thought that my 2nd grader would come home, ask about sex & then tell me that she heard about it from one of the boys while in church at First Communion practice. (I knew the question was inevitable, I just never thought it would come from a trip to church.)

Never thought I would get to take 7 vacations in the course of 3 years. But thanks to some very generous contests offered by suppliers, I was able to go to the Bahamas, take the kids Williamsburg & DC, take the kids to Disney, take a cruise to the Southern Carribean, go to Aruba, & take the kids on a cruise to Bermuda. To this day, I can't believe that they never realized that they set the bar way too low (it was the same 10 people who won all of the trips).

Never thought I would go parasailing, snorkeling, or swim with the dolphins. I absolutely hate being on the water & getting my face wet.

Never thought I would quit a job because of an ethical dilemma. I was the HR manager & I found out that my predecessor had misclassified an employee as part time when he should have been full time. To make a long story short, it was retail & they decided only managers could be classified as full time & be eligible for benefits like bereavement pay. Every time I tried to change the employee's status to FT my boss would see it on his report, go ape shit & change it back. It finally got to the point where I pursued it as far up in the company as I could & the employee didn't want to file a complaint with the labor board. In the end I was told that they would cut his hours to PT if I didn't drop it. I couldn't stay in a position that required me to do something that I felt was unethical. So I quit, snuck a week's worth of bereavement pay into the employee's payroll & laughed my ass off when I heard that my boss had ended up in jail. He was a dainty little thing. I'm sure all the boys loved him. Karma is a wonderful thing.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

OMG...of all places, so much for preaching abstinence...


HistoryHound said:


> Never thought that my 2nd grader would come home, ask about sex & then tell me that she heard about it from one of the boys while in church at First Communion practice. (I knew the question was inevitable, I just never thought it would come from a trip to church.)


So jealous...vacations for us are next to impossible due to traveling with 3 kids (5 and under), all the required luggage, wheelchair, bath seat, car seats, etc. I hope we will be able to take a vacation again someday!


HistoryHound said:


> Never thought I would get to take 7 vacations in the course of 3 years.


Again very jealous...would love to be able to bring my daughter to Dolphin Cove...they have therapy for disabled chidren!


HistoryHound said:


> Never thought I would go parasailing, snorkeling, or swim with the dolphins.


Good for you...sorry you had to quit but no job is worth compromising your beliefs


HistoryHound said:


> Never thought I would quit a job because of an ethical dilemma.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

We would have never taken any of those trips if they weren't on someone else's dime. We're making up for it though, only had 2 vacations in the last 7 years :teeth_smile:

The job most definitely wasn't worth it. One thing that my parents taught me that I hope my kids have learned from their father & I is the value of a good reputation & self respect.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

Well I never thought I would go to college, become a cop, or live the life I am now. If it wasnt for my old neighbor (retired Boston pd) talking me into taking the test I would still be unloading a Trailer full of food everyday.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow... Mine kinda pale in comparison, probably because I don't feel accomplished yet.

1. Break the 6-figure mark in my early 20's. I think I was 24 when it happened.
2. Never thought I'd get married and divorced as quickly as I did. 
3. Didn't think I'd be in the auto industry for as long as I have been... 
4. *DEFINITELY* didn't think it would take me this long (and still counting) to get on the job... This sucks.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Sorry it is taking so long...I am glad I got on when I did because if it had been one year later I have a feeling I would still be waiting!


Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 4. *DEFINITELY* didn't think it would take me this long (and still counting) to get on the job... This sucks.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Never thought I could smoke that much cheeba and drink that much Patron.. 


and live.....


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Never thought I'd post on an internet message board.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Never thought I'd live in another country by myself, nevermind half way across the world for an extended period.

I'm young thats all I got.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Never thought I'd move 3000 miles from home and join the same department as Reed, Malloy, Friday and Gannon. Definitely the hardest thing I've ever done but over 21 years later, I'm still very glad I did.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LA Copper said:


> Never thought I'd join the same department as Reed, Malloy, Friday and Gannon..


Dude, you're just an actor??


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Never would have thought I would be married for *EIGHTEEN* years and on the way to fartherhood fo the *FOURTH* time.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Never thought I would have an internet stalker. ( Seriously Sniper, stop calling me, I'm not kidding).


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I will not answer that questions without legal representation.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I never thought I would hold the high score in 9 ball on MCs Arcade, hrs of dedication and hard work and I have accomplished my dream.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

m3cop said:


> *Never thought I would have to go to Mexico to get my daughter medical treatment when the US is supposed to be the best of the best...things that make you go hmmmmm*...


Makes two of us. But we are never going back to that shithole again. We will get that treatment again, just not there. San Diego was nice though, wasn't it?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> Never thought, I'd have kids. Never wanted any.
> 
> Best damn detour my life ever took!
> 
> *OK, never thought I'd jump into a total strangers limo, shitfaced, at Fanueil Hall, on Halloween... what a blast* !


Are you trying to have more kids???:wink_smile:


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Dude, you're just an actor??


Darn, you're onto me! I'm not really a cop, I just play one on TV.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> "There's no one more full of shit than a cop. Except for a cop on tv."
> 
> Classic Depahted line
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I'm really screwed now 'cause I've been a cop in real life and on TV.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Never thought I would be married as long as I have been (24 yr)
Never thought I would love a job so much.
Never thought I would raise three great kids.
Never thought I would be a grandma at 44 lol.
Never thought I would meet so many great people on a message board. Thanks everyone.


----------



## macdaddy (May 26, 2010)

never thought I would meet Bridget the Midget in person....


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

lpwpd722 said:


> Never thought I would be a grandma at 44 lol.
> .


You're a chick?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Go zip lineing in the rain forest of St Lucia. (Afraid of hights) but totally awesome.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

lpwpd722 said:


> Never thought I would be a grandma at 44 lol.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I think we can all agree, I'm not really PC.. Just be thankful I didn't use "broad"...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Never in a million years would I have thought of getting a vasectomy. 

:stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp::stomp:


But hey now it is just for sport!!:wavespin::wavespin::wavespin::wavespin::wavespin::wavespin:


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Never thought I'd go ATVing in the jungles of Mexico...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Never thought I'd go ATVing in the *jungles of Mexico*...


Should not have went that far South. I could have easily pointed you to one of our local areas that would have been sufficient...

And you could drink the water:wink_smile:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

HistoryHound said:


> lpwpd722 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deuce said:


> You're a chick?!?!


 Last time I checked lol.:tounge_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

lpwpd722 said:


> Last time I checked lol.:tounge_smile:


This post is useless without pics


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Should not have went that far South. I could have easily pointed you to one of our local areas that would have been sufficient...
> 
> And you could drink the water:wink_smile:


Where, Berkshires ? Never been there yet...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

lpwpd722 said:


> Last time I checked lol.:tounge_smile:


And do you, umm, "check" often???


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> lpwpd722 said:
> 
> 
> > Never thought I would be a grandma at 44 lol.
> ...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Have 4 beautiful kids, 6 great grandchildren

Continue on after losing the love of my life


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Where, Berkshires ? Never been there yet...


Well, may be just a little further South where husbands and wives are related only by marriage


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Never thought I would graduate high school. ( Hey best six years of my life)

Never thought I would choose USMC over jail

Never thought I would get married

Never thought I could get divorced quick enough ( first time)

Never thought I would get married again

Never thought I could get divorced quick enough again

Never thought I could ever put up with the bullshit for so many years.

Never thought I would still be here at 59


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

263FPD said:


> Well, may be just a little further South where husbands and wives are related only by marriage


Alabama ? lol


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deuce said:


> And do you, umm, "check" often???


 :smug::smoke:

---------- Post added at 11:22 ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 ----------



jettsixx said:


> HistoryHound said:
> 
> 
> > I can attest to the fact that lwpd is a:
> ...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Ummm...went to a drag show in P'Town.
> 
> It's a long story and I'm not talking about it.


C'mon, the cat's out of the bag now. Let's hear about it.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

got a new one to add- never thought I would cry when my daughter laughed for the first time! It only took 5 years to happen but it was on the "she will never do list" that the doctor who diagnosed my daughter told us! Well that doctor can go screw herself:wavespin:...one more improvement down and hopefully a ton more to come!!!!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

m3cop said:


> got a new one to add- never thought I would cry when my daughter laughed for the first time! It only took 5 years to happen but it was on the "she will never do list" that the doctor who diagnosed my daughter told us! Well that doctor can go screw herself:wavespin:...one more improvement down and hopefully a ton more to come!!!!


That is awesome, so much so, I will log out for now in a good mood thanks to your post.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

m3cop said:


> got a new one to add- never thought I would cry when my daughter laughed for the first time! It only took 5 years to happen but it was on the "she will never do list" that the doctor who diagnosed my daughter told us! Well that doctor can go screw herself:wavespin:...one more improvement down and hopefully a ton more to come!!!!


I can tell you that I was having a pretty shitty day at work when my dear wife sent me a video of this event. Made my day to say the least. There have been many firsts for us with my daughter, this one was by far one of the best.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Laughter *is* the best medicine.:teeth_smile: It really is.


----------

